# red tail catfish not looking healthy help



## chef-g

hi i have a red tail catfish in my 100 gl with some cichilids a albino corey and a spotted catfish i think he at the cray fish cause i dont see him any more i notice that ever since the crey fish was gone he started breathing alot harder and the top of his fins are missing some one plz help me 









was he attacked ? how do i fix this


----------



## chef-g

*working image*


----------



## Jackson

Hi

it could have had its fins nipped by the other fish that is not uncommon.

The thing is your fish has some red on its belly and it looks like it has gill curl. The heavy breathing is probably because the water is not good so do a big water change and tests it as well. 

How big is the fish and what do you feed it? how many times a week do you feed it?

Just to add to this all your other fish will be gone real soon unless you move them out. These fish eat and eat and grow very very very fast. the corys should be taken out right away if not it might try to swallow it and you might lose both fish. the cory can get stuck in its throat.


----------



## chef-g

Jackson said:


> Hi
> 
> it could have had its fins nipped by the other fish that is not uncommon.
> 
> The thing is your fish has some red on its belly and it looks like it has gill curl. The heavy breathing is probably because the water is not good so do a big water change and tests it as well.
> 
> How big is the fish and what do you feed it? how many times a week do you feed it?
> 
> Just to add to this all your other fish will be gone real soon unless you move them out. These fish eat and eat and grow very very very fast. the corys should be taken out right away if not it might try to swallow it and you might lose both fish. the cory can get stuck in its throat.


i feed him chicken gizards 3 times a week or tiger shrips he doesnt like to eat feeder fish i feed all of them blood worms on a dailly bassis he loves those as well hes about 1 ft long ill take a video to show hows hes breathing can he repair his fins ?




 him swiming around


----------



## shark

i recomend do some water changes and then add some aquarium salt and see if it helps if not limit what you feed him for now so he can get what ever he ate out of his system. Make sure you have the rest of your fish in your tank because he may have swallowed one of them and is choking on the sharp scales of one of the catfish it may have eaten.


----------



## chef-g

shark said:


> i recomend do some water changes and then add some aquarium salt and see if it helps if not limit what you feed him for now so he can get what ever he ate out of his system. Make sure you have the rest of your fish in your tank because he may have swallowed one of them and is choking on the sharp scales of one of the catfish it may have eaten.


ok thanks for your help one last question is there any way i can help him repair his fin ?


----------



## bigfishy

you said your missing a crayfish, can you net out your redtail, and check if any part of the crayfish got stuck in the catfish. This might explain why your catfish is breathing heavily


----------



## chef-g

bigfishy said:


> you said your missing a crayfish, can you net out your redtail catfish, and check if any part of the crayfish got stuck in the catfish. This might explain why your catfish is breathing heavily


i found my crey fish he was hiding in the rocks lol so is there anthing i can do to help repair his fin will it ever get reapaired ?


----------



## bigfishy

chef-g said:


> ok thanks for your help one last question is there any way i can help him repair his fin ?


If the water is clean, no baterial infection and no fish bite his fin, it will eventually heal up by itself.

Try to take out the cichlids (they might be the problem)

other than that, waterchange + salt

but I think it's the cichlid biting its fin


----------



## chef-g

ok thanks for the help


----------



## Jackson

I for one would stop feeding the fish chicken before you develop disease(s) (zoonoses) in your tank that can be passed on to you. It is not natural for a fish to eat chicken. You are better off feeding it shrimp,fillets and other frozen foods.The fish will be better of that way. 

You should do a heavy water change as well it might be a water quality issue.

They should only be fed very little each day and make sure you give it one day to fast. Do not over feed ( don't feed until it looks like it is going to burst ) these guys you will cause them to be sick. These fish will puke and that is a bad sign if they do.

Make sure all the decor in the tank can not be swallowed by this fish. They will swallow rocks and other decor causing them to be sick and or die.


----------



## Md Furquan

Jackson said:


> I for one would stop feeding the fish chicken before you develop disease(s) (zoonoses) in your tank that can be passed on to you. It is not natural for a fish to eat chicken. You are better off feeding it shrimp,fillets and other frozen foods.The fish will be better of that way.
> 
> You should do a heavy water change as well it might be a water quality issue.
> 
> They should only be fed very little each day and make sure you give it one day to fast. Do not over feed ( don't feed until it looks like it is going to burst ) these guys you will cause them to be sick. These fish will puke and that is a bad sign if they do.
> 
> Make sure all the decor in the tank can not be swallowed by this fish. They will swallow rocks and other decor causing them to be sick and or die.


I NEED HELP!!!
My Redtail catfish is not well.
I shifted him to the other tank.After some time he was not looking good and was swimming side ways.Then I shifted back to the old tank Then also he was not swimming good.
What should I do??


----------

